# Pinch Bottle?



## dibdib (Feb 25, 2012)

Found a brown bottle with some interesting lines/shapes. After rinsing it off, I discovered it to have an etched label. The photo does a poor job at illustrating it, but it says "Mr Boston's Pinch Bottle"

 I've never heard the phrase "pinch bottle", is that another name for a flask?

 Details:

 -Dates between 1935-65 because of the "Federal Law Forbids.." embossed label
 - Makers Mark is  a K in a keystone.......Knox Bottle Company/Knox Glass Associates, Knox, PA and other plant locations (1924-1968). 
 - Pat. DES 120 538
 -Found along an old road side

 Thanks for any help!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Katy,

Old Mr. Boston was a down market distiller of quite a number of liquors. 

 I think they were aiming to confuse, or take a bit from the Dimple gang.






 "The Pinch, known as "The Dimple" everywhere except in the USA, is the fourth most popular Blended Deluxe Scotch worldwide. Dimple Blended Scotch Whiskey contains a high percentage of malt whiskeys including Glenkinchie and Linkwood..." From.

 The "pinch" or "dimple" shape is like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.



From.


----------

